# Bow fishing setup thaughts?



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

hey im not really new to bow fishing ive been doing it for quite awhile with buddies but i have always just borrowed a bow well now ive got my tax return and ive decided i want to purchase a setup well i was walkin around at scheels the other day and they had the follwing setup on sale for 250$ the main thing that worries me is the draw weight only being 30-40 lb's my buddies use 50-60 on all there bows for bow fishing and so im just kind of wondering do any of u guys use this setup and if so is it any good and would u recomend it?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_450-3-0


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

30-40 lbs will work for anything I would ever need personally. Unless you're shooting 8' deep or shooting gator gar you won't need anything higher than 40 lbs. My bowfishing bow is only 27 lb draw and I haven't had any problems with sticking fish.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been bowfishing for a while now and i've shot a few different poundages and so far my favorite has been my first bow at 45 lbs. I shot a mathew's set up at 50lbs and the problem i had with it was that if you do miss you'd stick the arrow about 3/4 of the way into the mud and it was a pain in the a$$ to get out. It really depends on the depth of water that your shooting or how far of shot's your making. For the deeper or longer shots your going to want to go with higher poundages but for the close shots you'll probably want a less lb bow so you don't shoot clean through the fish which is a major pain too.


----------

